# Bell D188A (XF-109/XF3L) Jet VTOL Fighter



## jzichek (Aug 3, 2011)

Check out the latest article on RetroMechanix.com presenting some early reports on the Bell D188A VTOL fighter (also known as the XF-109/XF3L, both designations invented by Bell):







The first report, dating from December 1956, presents the earliest known D188A configuration (at least as presented to the Navy), along with a pair of other designs that share characteristics with the earlier D188 design of October 1956. The second report, dating from February 1957, describes a revised version of the D188A powered by six J85 engines. The gallery features 72 images reproducing the reports and includes several high resolution drawings. This is the first of a multi-part series on the type which will be published over the next several months, so please check back frequently for updates.

-Jared


----------



## jzichek (Aug 22, 2011)

The second article in a series on the Bell D188A jet VTOL fighter is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces a Bell brochure dating from July 1957 which presents a further refinement of the six-jet configuration first illustrated in the February 1957 report covered in Part 1 of the series. The accompanying gallery features 25 images with numerous schematics and illustrations. More installments to follow in the weeks ahead, so please stay tuned!

-Jared


----------



## jzichek (Aug 31, 2011)

The third article in a series on the Bell D188A VTOL fighter is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces correspondence and progress reports from September through November 1957. The accompanying gallery features 21 images with many interesting drawings, photos and illustrations. More installments to follow in the weeks ahead, so please stay tuned!


----------



## A4K (Aug 31, 2011)

Like a Lockheed Starfighter on steroids... cheers for posting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2011)

It actually got to the mock-up stage... And look at that funky VTOL a/c in the background!

I found the picture on: Swing and Lindy Hop in DC


----------



## jzichek (Sep 14, 2011)

The fifth installment in a series on the Bell D188A VTOL fighter is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces the second portion of a November 1957 design data summary submitted by Bell to the US Navy. The accompanying gallery features 65 images with several interesting illustrations, along with a detailed technical analysis of the design. Additional installments to follow in the weeks ahead, so please stay tuned!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2011)

The aircraft in the back was a ducted fan version. Both two and four ducted fan versions were experimented with. And today, they are entertaining the same idea with advanced flight controls. It's only money.


----------



## Wingspanner (Sep 16, 2011)

What a crazy design! Can you imagine the asymmetric thrust issues with THAT beast, should a jet decide to merely hiccup, let alone fail?!


----------



## jzichek (Sep 18, 2011)

The sixth installment in a series on the Bell D188A VTOL fighter is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces the final portion of a November 1957 design data summary submitted by Bell to the US Navy. The accompanying gallery features 63 high resolution schematics of the aircraft, its various components, and alternate configurations. Additional installments on the D188A to follow in the weeks ahead, so please stay tuned!


----------



## jzichek (Oct 12, 2011)

The seventh installment in a series on the Bell D188A VTOL fighter is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces a pair of Bell reports from December 1957 along with a Navy Bureau of Aeronautics memorandum critiquing the design. The accompanying gallery features 39 images, including many photos and illustrations of this ambitious but ultimately cancelled supersonic VTOL fighter.

-Jared


----------



## jzichek (Oct 23, 2011)

The eighth installment in a series on the Bell D188A is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces Navy correspondence and a report from February-March 1958 describing various possible Sidewinder installations on the aircraft. The accompanying image gallery features several high resolution drawings of the installations and a photo.

-Jared


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 27, 2011)

The Germans messed about with this kind of configuration on their VJ 101 "Vertikal Jager" fighter, designed to replace their F-104Gs. Take a look at this:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntZDAS4fCPA_


----------



## jzichek (Nov 23, 2011)

The tenth installment in a series on the Bell D188A/Model 2000 is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces Bell Progress Reports from September-December 1958 documenting the continuing evolution of the aircraft. The accompanying image gallery features numerous large photos of the mock-up under construction and scale test models.

-Jared


----------



## jzichek (Dec 7, 2011)

The eleventh installment in a series on the Bell D188A is now up at RetroMechanix.com:






The article reproduces a mock-up summary report from January 1958 and features numerous large photos of the completed mock-up and its major components. 

-Jared


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2011)

jzichek, we appreciate your posting about the Bell aircraft, but your posts are quickly trending towards advertisement of another website. We are fairly strict on not allowing advertisement here.


----------

